# Aqua Massage anyone?



## Guest (Jul 19, 2001)

Hey, everyone! I haven't posted in a long time but I still look everyday on the board.I just recently went to our mall and found Aqua Massage! For those that don't know what it is, this big machine looks like maybe a tanning bed? You lay down in it and it closes down on you with plastic covering you loosely so you don't get wet. Then jets of water beat down on you for the massage and it goes from head to toe and you can control it to stop at a certain spot that really hurts you (my neck for me). The person that starts it will adjust how hard you want the water jets to be. I have been twice now and plan to go again today. I paid $24 for 20 minutes. My first one, I was a baby and did it only for 10 minutes and about half the strength of water spray but it felt good and then I knew I could do it stronger the next time and went for the full time of 20 minutes and WOWOWOWOW! My neck was so much better after that. I was going to a massage therapist pretty regularly before christmas last year but quit going so I could get christmas presents and needless to say, there is a difference with me when I am getting massages. I just feel better. But, I really like this aqua massage becuase you don't have to make an appointment. You just go to the mall or wherever they may be. They keep the water at about 90 degrees and it feels wonderful.For those of you that know I am on the Antibiotic Protocol for my fibro and lupus, here's a little update. I have now been on the AP for over a year and have seen a little progress. My sleep is just a little better. My arms and elbows seem a bit better. I go longer stretches without the pain. My neck and shoulders? Well, that's going to take a bit longer, I guess. Patience is the name of the game here with the AP. It is a 2-5 year program. I do get impatient, especially when I want to eat some sugary thing and know I shouldn't as that can cause some yeast issues. I have had to take a few diflucan but I keep forging ahead and continue my probiotics and nystatin for those issues.For anyone interested, www.roadback.org is a great site for the AP. The protocol is for most autoimmune diseases and it has helped people with fibro. My own AP doc has fibro and within 5 months of doing the AP, he was starting to feel alot better and now says he feels 95% better after 4 years. He was ready to retire from the pain when he discovered the AP. Or find the book, The New Arthritis Breakthrough by Henry Scammell. Very interesting reading material. People with RA really seem to reap from the benefits of this program. They get off the really extreme toxic drugs they use for RA while on the AP.Anyway, hope everyone is doing well. Welcome to all the new people. Lynne


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynne:Glad to see you back on the board. As you can tell things are a bit slow right now, but it's always nice to see the oldies but goodies back. LOLThe aqua massage sounds wonderful. I've never heard of it before this. Are they usually found in conjunction with a particular type of business ie) beauty salons, suntanning salons, etc.? I'm with you on the massage therapy. I have a new massage therapist and he is wonderful. He knows how to massage people with fm. Unfortunately, I can't always get in when I need it. Did you feel claustrophobic at all? Oh man, wouldn't it be great to have one of these machines at home. I finished a aqua fitness program a month ago at the local rehab centre. It was fairly enjoyable, but I'm not sure how much it helped the fm. Some days I felt better and other days I was pretty achey. I spent 45 minutes in 96 degree water doing exercises. I met other fm patients, arthritis patients, people who were in accidents. Thank you for updating us on your antibiotic protocol. As slow as it may be as long as you are feeling better that is the important thing. Once again, thanks for the aqua massage tip, I'll be checking into it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

Hey Weener! I was just a little worried about being claustrophobic, but no, not at all, as you lay on your stomach and your head is down and you don't see it coming down on you and you're not in there tight at all. And it feels so wonderful having the warm water beating down on you (through the plastic, that is). Actually, I found this one at the Mall in our area. They seem to be operating at Malls at the moment.Anyway, hope everyone is having a good weekend. My kids are gone at grandma and grandpa's at the moment and due back this next week. It has been very quiet at our house.See ya, Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi Lynne, The water massage sounds wonderful. I would bet it isn't as hard on the body as regular massage. I have a hard time tolerating that. I can't believe it's been a year already with your AP!! Time flies when you are having fun huh!! DD


----------

